# Copchick's 2015 Halloween!



## Copchick

So folks, I really added alot more lighting this year. I had so much going on that I only got the outside of the house done, and not really completed, but it would have to do. Where does the time go?!

I had gotten the skellie dogs this year and added them to the mix. I had three dog walker skellies. Hope you enjoy.

The Princess Ghoul:









Werewolf baby and Ronnie & Donnie:









Walter the goblin (my new favorite):









I wouldn't trust these gnomes:









Skellies, scarecrow and the princess:


----------



## Copchick

A little cemetery and the Pumpkin King:









Skellie with his dog:









Another dog walker:









The gravedigger and zombie dog:









The zombie couple in daytime:


----------



## Copchick

Scarecrow:









My favorite witch prop:









Skellie and dogs:









The yard creeps:









Michael Myers ( I have an up lighted strobe on him):


----------



## goneferal

I love the dog walkers! Great job!


----------



## Copchick

The creep group:









The Pumpkin King at night:









Groundbreaker:









My oldest prop (he's what started it all for me). I had to bring him out to hang around this year:









Gravedigger:


----------



## Copchick

Aw rats!:









Werewolf and Jason waiting for their next victim:









The old hag:









Scarecrow:









The creeps in the yard:


----------



## Copchick

Zombie couple:









The newlyweds:









Rat fest:









Thanks for viewing!


----------



## lunchinn

looks great! Love love love Walter. So mad I completely forgot to ask my mom what street you are on so we can drive pass and check it out in person.


----------



## Drago

There's a lot of props in action, love the lighting contrast, beautiful display.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm delighted to see that someone else puts hats on her skellies:jol:

Such a wonderful collection of creatures and I love the strings of lights along the roofline.


----------



## Hairazor

Yowza!!! That is fantastic! You have so many really unique props and show real creativity in how you display them. Love it!! And the lighting is Boss


----------



## heresjohnny

So many cool props, and so many cool lights, looks great!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Whoa, is that what not getting everything completed looks like!!!!! It not only looks pretty darn complete, it looks pretty darn fantastic!!!! Your new lighting really looks stellar. 
It really adds a lot and nicely highlights all your beautiful props. I love the new dog walkers too!


----------



## highbury

The daytime shots are kinda cute and fun, but when the lights are on, it returns to a bit of creepiness. Great work!!


----------



## Headless

OMG Tina that looks fantastic! Love the dog and rat skellies! and the lighting looks great! well done


----------



## Copchick

Thank you everyone for the compliments and kind words. Yeah, I think the lighting really made it pop this year.


----------



## matrixmom

You went "dog"gone crazy this year! I really like how you set them all up. And your right, your fave witch is gorgeous. Where did you get her? All the diff scenes lit up are look very spooky and classic halloween.


----------



## bobzilla

Great looking haunt!
Lovely lighting


----------



## Copchick

I had gotten the witch at Spirit 10-15 years ago. That was back when they were real big into the static latex props. She's a little beat up, but she's still my fav. Thank you for the comments MM and bobz!


----------



## jdubbya

I had to look over each picture closely to catch all the detail. Your lighting is just fantastic! Really makes it all pop. You have some really nice desirable props. I too like the old stuff from spirit; the nice latex/foam pieces. The crouching witch is one a lot of people would kill for! Love the skellies and dogs. We used two of the dogs this year as well and the kids loved them. Just a great display that has all the elements! I may need to drive to the burgh next year to see this!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow T! It all looks fantastic! I love the first prop that started it all for you, and I am especially fond of your gravedigger. I bet the trick or treaters love coming to your house, it's so full of Halloween-ness. You did such a great job on the lighting this year, you really bring everything to life with the colors. You showcase each prop so well, it's truly a wonderful haunt! (your kneeling witch is just the coolest)


----------



## punkineater

Fantastic setup, Cc!!! Great props, and lighting was beautiful :biggrinkin:


----------



## Iniquity

Wow. It looked awesome! I also love Walter! haha! He's really cool


----------



## SCEYEDOC

Creeeepy. Nice collection of props. Do you only put these out on the big night or all month? Like the caretaker standing guard.


----------



## Copchick

Thank you for the compliments everyone! SCEYEDOC, I try to put up things up as early as possible. My static props aren't too much of a problem being in the weather. As for the caretaker, the more ratty or grungy I can get his clothing the better. This year Mother Nature was kind to me though.


----------



## bert1913

what an awesome haunt! you are very talented


----------



## ocalicreek

Can I borrow the design of the tombstone with the peaked top immediately in front of the pumpkin king? It looks like a commercial stone, but I absolutely love it. Some of the older foam stones exhibited real artistry - embellished, but not over the top fancy.

I'll second what others said about the difference between day and night. Wow! It really comes to life at night. And dog walking skellies...I had not thought about using skellies in my pet cemetery until this year when we found the Costco skellie dog and Joann skellie cats on sale. Mine spent this year in a beat-up old pet carrier. ha.

Thanks for sharing so many great pictures, and for sharing your haunt with your neighborhood! PA looks like a great state for haunters!

Galen


----------



## kenkozpgh

Great job as usual! My wife and I are quite jealous of some of your props. Great Collection!!!!
Really wish I could have made it over to see everything....Time just keeps flying by. Been so busy, this is the first time I've been on here since before Halloween. When I finally get a moment, I'll post my place...sorry we took everything down so quickly, but when I have 15-20 people having post Trick or Treat pizza and beers, I had to take advantage.
Again...great job.
Take care, 
Ken


----------



## IMU

I put pirate hats on mine! LOL Great work ... love all the skelly critters.


----------



## nimblemonkey

Wow- so much going on, I'm sure the tots have a scary good time trying to take it all in just to get the candy! How do you store all of that?- I have a hard time storing just a few full size props- and I also like your crouching witch- never seen that one before.


----------



## culinarygirl

Girlie, the Princess Ghoul is just fantastic! Your use of color is fantastic! Well done!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Great job on the lighting... And like I tell you every year. I WANT THAT GREEN WITCH PROP!!


----------



## Copchick

Thank you culinarygirl and CrazedHaunter, I appreciate the compliments! NO, you can't have her CH!

The lighting was a big push for me this year. My yard was just so dark in the past, I needed to beef up the lighting.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

This looks awesome. A load of work. I love the lighting and the style of the figures. Walter the Goblin is also my favorite.  Nice job!


----------



## [email protected]

*Pictures*

I would love to see your props but the pictures say they are not available. Did you take them down?


----------



## RoxyBlue

[email protected] said:


> I would love to see your props but the pictures say they are not available. Did you take them down?


Blame Photobucket. They started charging a lot of money for the privilege of linking photos from their site to another, and blocked the pictures if you didn't sign up.


----------

